# Chargriller Super Pro at Lowe's for $99 on sale for Father's Day I assume



## workoutchamp (Jun 11, 2009)

Chargriller Super Pro at Lowe's for $99 on sale for Father's Day I assume.

regularly 139.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw that yesterday. Maybe today they will lower the price on the firebox unit.


----------



## nyles (Jun 11, 2009)

I went in to get a smokin pro a few months ago and found I was able to get the silver smoker from Home Depot a few weeks ago for $118, modded and cant be more thrilled for the price, keep your eyes peeled, lots of deals.


----------

